# Mein Teich



## Andreas1306 (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

lese bereits seit Monaten die zum Teil sehr interessanten Beiträge und wollte mich nun auch mal vorstellen und ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich " zur Schau stellen ".
Im Nov. 2004 haben wir unser Eigenheim bezogen. 
Letztes Jahr im Sommer, als der restliche Boden im Garten abgetragen werden mußte habe ich vom Bagger gleichzeitig das Loch für den Teich nach Vorgabe ausheben lassen.
Einen kleinen Teil des Aushubs habe ich für einen Bachlauf, eher ein  Wasserfall verwendet.
Der Teich hat die Maße ca. 9,5 mtr. lang, Breite 5,5 mtr., nierenförmig zulaufend auf knapp 3 mtr.
Die tiefste Stelle beträgt 120 cm. Dann die mittlere Zone mit ca. 60 cm und dann flach auslaufend.
Letzte Woche am Montag haben meine Frau und ich das Vlies und anschließend die Kautschuk-Folie, 1,0 mm eingelegt. 
Ich muß sagen, trotz der niedrigen Temp. ging das relativ gut dank Kautschuk.
Nach 4 Std. habe ich dann noch ca. 1,5 Tonnen Kies / Sand, Körnung 2 / 8 mm eingebracht.
Anschließend Wasser in mehreren Etappen einlaufen lassen und bereits einige Unterwasserpflanzen in Körbe eingesetzt. Da kommen natürlich noch mehr rein sobald ich das Ufer fertig habe.
Wasser beziehe ich aus einem Bohrloch.
Ja, und momentan sind wir dabei den Graben für die Kapillarsperre auszuheben und den Uferwall zu formen.
Ich hoffe wir sind bis zum Wochenende so weit ( Sch.... Wetter ) und können dann die restlichen Falten am Rand rausziehen und die Folie in den Graben legen.
Dann wird ja noch die Ufermatte eingebaut, ich habe mit die von Naturagart gekauft. Zum Teil 120 cm breit, sodass ich die Matte auch auf die erste Stufe legen kann.
Folie schneide ich dann mal großzügig ab, lasse aber mind. noch 20 cm stehen.
Dann arbeite ich am Bachlauf weiter. Länge ca. 3 mtr., Höhe 120 cm, Breite max 65 cm. Den Rand habe ich gemauert und auch die einzelnen Staustufen.
Der Bach wird dann ebenfalls ausgelegt mit Folie. Am Schluß Kiesel und einige Natursteine, damit sich das vom Bild her in den Hügel einfügt.
Betrieben wird das ganze mit der Aquamax 10000.
Uh, jetzt habe ich aber viel geschrieben, dann gibts noch vier Bildchen.



Über Eure Meinungen freue ich mich schon

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## KamiSchami (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Teich*

oooh, man.... ich glaub ich muss auch nochmal anbauen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gruss kmai


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Servus Andreas

Gefällt mir !!!  

Integrierts da noch ein Holzdeck ?  

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## KamiSchami (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Teich*

... genial find eich auch das naturschutzschild !!!! *lol* gruss kami


----------



## Andreas1306 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

freut mich das es Euch gefällt, tut ja immer gut so was zu hören  

Helmut:

Holzdeck vielleicht, aber wenn dann erst nächstes Jahr.
1. habe ich nach der ganzen Schuffterei erstmal die Schnau.... voll, ich hatte den Garten auch selber angelegt letztes Jahr und die Steinmauer gezogen ( 10 Tonne Steine ) und und und.
und 2. kostet es ja auch ein paar Märker  

Kami:

Das Schild haben meine Eltern bei einem Kurzurlaub im Osten " gefunden "

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## KamiSchami (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Teich*

... wusst ich doch das es mir bekannt vorkommt !!!


----------



## Andreas1306 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

6 Wochen sind nun vergangen und die meiste Arbeit ist nun abgeschlossen.
Am Rand muß ich noch ein wenig Folie abschneiden, den Übergang Bachlauf / Teich muß ich noch gestalten und die Ufermatte muß noch eingesät werden.
Der erste See/Teich-Frosch hat sich auch schon eingefunden  

Grüße 
Andreas


----------



## teufelhexe (29. März 2014)

Andreas1306 schrieb:


> *AW: Mein Teich*
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...


 

wie sieht der teich eigentlich jetzt aus?
gibt es irgenwo schon bilder?
und wenn ja wie kann man die finden.
gruß moni


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2014)

Andreas1306 wurde zuletzt gesehen:
24. Juni 2009
Ist schon bisschen her.


----------



## teufelhexe (30. März 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Andreas1306 wurde zuletzt gesehen:
> 24. Juni 2009
> Ist schon bisschen her.


 
oh und wie bekommt man raus  wer noch aktiv ist?
das mir so was nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2014)

teufelhexe schrieb:


> oh und wie bekommt man raus wer noch aktiv ist?


Wenn ich auf deinen Nick klicke erscheit ein Brett da steht alles mögliche zu dir drauf.....unter anderem steht als letztes:

teufelhexe wurde zuletzt gesehen:
Heute um 18:20 Uhr


Sonst steht da noch
*teufelhexe*
*Mitglied*
weiblich, 26
Profil Unterhaltung beginnen Folgen Ignorieren teufelhexe's Fotos
Mitglied seit:
22. März 2014
Beiträge:
5
Zustimmungen:
0
teufelhexe wurde zuletzt gesehen:
Heute um 18:20 Uhr


----------



## teufelhexe (30. März 2014)

herzlichen dank.


----------

